# Meade's Gutless Crab



## CaptHarry

My first attempt at this pattern. I tried it with wing material instead of foam for the body, to try and get a faster sink rate. It's a starting point I guess.


----------



## CaptHarry

.....and what it is supposed to look like


----------



## Charlie2

*Crab Fly*

Good looking fly.

I once saw some people fishing for Black Drum with what they called 'Button Flies'.

They consisted of a large coat button for the body with hair or rubber legs. It looked like a crab/clam/whatever.

It was deadly! C2


----------



## kanaka

Haven't tried casting a crab pattern yet (got a epoxy job someone gave me). Do they go in a straight line or gonna curve and come back and smack me in the forehead?


----------



## Charlie2

*Crab Flies*



kanaka said:


> Haven't tried casting a crab pattern yet (got a epoxy job someone gave me). Do they go in a straight line or gonna curve and come back and smack me in the forehead?


Negative! They curve around to hook you in the back of your head/neck.:thumbup: C2


----------



## blaminack

I have also tried one. Well three actually.
I have Rob Meade as a friend on Facebook, and his critique of mine, was that the bead weight was important. The reason is that with the Dumb Bell eyes, he found that they constantly got snagged in the grass. Going with the bead under the body the whole weedless idea works as he was going for. Here is my last one...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2423303.-2207520000.1362455736&type=3&theater


----------

